# Tucker Playing



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

but first my attempt at getting him to pose with the tree










Now it's time to play ball (completely by himself by the way, he doesn't need me lol)


















































































***MORE***


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

***MORE***


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Head Shots



















And a few of the kitties so they don't feel left out















































ALL DONE


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful furkids .... and I'm not a cat fan


----------

